# Blizzard or Fisher?



## dubeb31 (Feb 14, 2005)

Just wondering what plows you guys prefer..a blizzard or a fisher? It will go onto a 00-05 Chevy 2500HD...I really like the Fisher MM2 but the blizzards are nice too....what doy uo think? :waving:


----------



## jt5019 (Aug 28, 2003)

Two completly different plows ... both good imo.If you have a lot of parking lots blizzard is the way to go..If you do mostly driveways i would go with a fisher.Both are great plows but the wings on a blizzard would help you a lot with parking lots.


----------



## mikelawtown (Dec 5, 2004)

Fisher..blizzards match the snow too much.


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

i would the mm2 imo


----------



## BIGCUBES427 (Jul 25, 2003)

*blizzard or fisher??????????*

the only problem w/ buying a blizzard is finding parts during the storm when they break. finding someone to fix it during a storm. a lot of moving parts.


----------



## jt5019 (Aug 28, 2003)

Dealer support is a must.I wouldnt buy any plow that didnt have parts available in an emergency.


----------



## justme- (Dec 28, 2004)

Support is definatly #1 issue if your plowing anything in addition to your own driveway- blowing a seal at 2AM in a blizzard (the storm, of course) when your plowing 26 customers is a little different than when your trying to do your own drive at 3PM.

I agree in general with above, Fisher is definitly better for support, less moving parts (Blizzards seem to have problems freezing their wings), lighter weight, and IMO better plows. Blizzards are better for large lots, but only IF you plow smaller places too. If you can carry and use a 10 foot plow do it instead of a convertible 8 to 10 foot. Fichers also don;t sump as much snow when they trip because of their trip edge over the blade trip design.

I like blizzard's concept, just not practical for every use and everyone's desires.


----------



## RamesesSnow23 (Jan 4, 2004)

justme- said:


> Support is definatly #1 issue if your plowing anything in addition to your own driveway- blowing a seal at 2AM in a blizzard (the storm, of course) when your plowing 26 customers is a little different than when your trying to do your own drive at 3PM.
> 
> I agree in general with above, Fisher is definitly better for support, less moving parts (Blizzards seem to have problems freezing their wings), lighter weight, and IMO better plows. Blizzards are better for large lots, but only IF you plow smaller places too. If you can carry and use a 10 foot plow do it instead of a convertible 8 to 10 foot. Fichers also don;t sump as much snow when they trip because of their trip edge over the blade trip design.
> 
> I like blizzard's concept, just not practical for every use and everyone's desires.


Highly depends on what your plowing. If your just looking at blizzard straight plows vs fisher straight plows, I would personally go with the Fisher.


----------



## S & L LawnCare (Oct 19, 2004)

Srry To Say Guys But Im A Blizzard Man I Absalutly Love My Blizzard Plow 800 Series Ez Ez Hook Up 2 Pins And 1 Connection With The Power Hitch Done . . . And Also U Can Be A Lil Off As Far As When U Go To Hook Up Fisher Has To Be Percise 

Either Way Both Good Plows


----------



## justme- (Dec 28, 2004)

cja1987 said:


> Highly depends on what your plowing. If your just looking at blizzard straight plows vs fisher straight plows, I would personally go with the Fisher.


I mean Fisher versus Blizzard wing plows. If you do lots that are large and open and your truck can handle a 10 foot blade, and that's all you do, then buy a 10 foot blade. If you do a mixture of lots and smaller lots an adjustible blade has a use for when a 10 foot is too big.

Just my thought. And a home driveway situation has no need for a blizzard adjustible.


----------



## Strongmd (Nov 30, 2000)

We have 11 Fishers. I just swapped my 8' fisher for a Blizzard 810. So far I'm extremely happy with it. I would agree that it is ideal for commercial, but I'm using mine residentially and love it. It took about 1/2hr-45 minutes off of my 4 hour route with it. Very productive piece of equipment IMO. Regarding downtime and support, I agree that it's extremely important. However, sometimes, in the middle of a big storm, there's no such thing as adequate support. I'm a big believer in having a backup of some sort, especially in the snow business. If your capacity is maxed out and you don't have a backup plan in the event of equipment failure, you're an accident waiting to happen.


----------



## cjc810 (Sep 5, 2003)

Blizzards don't only make explandable plows they also make straight blades.
There are plenty of parts available for the blizzards. During the Jan 05 Blizzard in the northeast I had many calls looking for fisher parts on Sarturday afternoon because many of the dealers were closed all weekend. The Blizzard owners were well covered during that storm.


----------



## Kramer (Nov 13, 2004)

cjc810 said:


> Blizzards don't only make explandable plows they also make straight blades.
> There are plenty of parts available for the blizzards. During the Jan 05 Blizzard in the northeast I had many calls looking for fisher parts on Sarturday afternoon because many of the dealers were closed all weekend. The Blizzard owners were well covered during that storm.


I don't kn ow whos calling, but I havent had any breakdowns on my Fisher and I personally think its a better plow. :salute:


----------



## cjc810 (Sep 5, 2003)

Obviously fisher owners are calling. Fishers are good plows but I would not say they are the better than any other plows. all plows eventually break.


----------



## justme- (Dec 28, 2004)

cjc810 said:


> Obviously fisher owners are calling. Fishers are good plows but I would not say they are the better than any other plows. all plows eventually break.


True all plows eventually do break- and maintenance before the season is the most important for every make of plow. I have only had 2 break downs mid storm, one was from an accident (car hit me and ruptured a hose) and the other was really from my lack of inspection and maintenance. My Fisher dealer is open every sat, and usually opens for big storms reguardless of the day (wish all of them were like that)- however I believe you, cjc810, are the closest Blizzard dealer to me. No way I would buy a plow with the closest dealer being more then 20 minutes without snow on the roads- you're over an hour without snow. I have a backup plan and truck if necessary too.

Straight blade to straight blade- Fisher hands down IMO. Blizzard's straight blade has no real advantage over a Curtis, or a Western for that matter. The extended upper moldboard is a great idea (like the highway plows often are) but in practice it's not often a truck carrying an 8' straight blade will be able to even notice the difference, nevermind take advantage of it IF it even does make a difference. 
I like the concept of the wings- just don't see the advantage in many situations, and more of a liability in most. (complexity and weight)

True test will be in 10 years or so- Fisher has been around long enough we know their design is well done and real world tested. Blizzard is still new kid on the block


----------



## cjc810 (Sep 5, 2003)

Good post Justme. But I must say that a plow is like a vehicle it is all a matter of opinion which one is actually better. Most people put down new products and have never used them. I have plowed with Fisher and many other brands and they all have the advantages and disadvantages. So as far as a Fisher being better than a Blizzard is just a individuals opinion and I respect your opinion.


----------



## fordman89 (Mar 4, 2005)

i like fisher they are fast to put on and they respond alot quicker than a blizzard does


----------



## lawnandplow42 (Mar 22, 2005)

*fisher*

I'd go with a fisher. I think parts are easier to get for them (atleast in my area). Blizzards have their advantages in parking lots, but for other areas, i personally think they would suck. I noticed the motor for them is on the actual plow, which IMO would be a horrible spot. My boss has had a lot of mechanicall failures with his blizzard, and he does mostly dirt driveways. Fisher is better suited for driveways and gravel. They are more heavy duty, and i like the trip edge. From my experiences, the trip edge springs never break. Not that this has anything to do with their performance, but i think fisher's look nicer (especially with a snofoil).


----------



## Up North (May 4, 2004)

cjc810 said:


> Good post Justme. But I must say that a plow is like a vehicle it is all a matter of opinion which one is actually better. Most people put down new products and have never used them. I have plowed with Fisher and many other brands and they all have the advantages and disadvantages. So as far as a Fisher being better than a Blizzard is just a individuals opinion and I respect your opinion.


Couldn't have been said better. Personally if trying to make a decision based on which plow to buy, I'd talk to the dealers and get a feel for the support level they'll provide. Talk to some plow owners that deal with those particular dealers in your area and see what they think. All the plows now days are good, a lot depends on the type of plowing you're going to be doing. Wide open lots...Blizzard 810, long driveways with drifts...V-plow, a little of everything...maybe a straight blade.

I have a Blizzard straight blade and couldn't be happier...but that's not to say I'd be just as happy with the Fisher or Western or Boss or whatever. Good luck with the decision.

Buck


----------



## PSDF350 (Jul 30, 2004)

lawnandplow42 said:


> I'd go with a fisher. I think parts are easier to get for them (atleast in my area). Blizzards have their advantages in parking lots, but for other areas, i personally think they would suck. I noticed the motor for them is on the actual plow, which IMO would be a horrible spot. My boss has had a lot of mechanicall failures with his blizzard, and he does mostly dirt driveways. Fisher is better suited for driveways and gravel. They are more heavy duty, and i like the trip edge. From my experiences, the trip edge springs never break. Not that this has anything to do with their performance, but i think fisher's look nicer (especially with a snofoil).


more heavy duty  sorry but you need to put the crack pipe down. I don't care which plow you use thats a personal decision each of us needs to make. but to make statements like that just goes to show how ignorant you are.


----------



## jt5019 (Aug 28, 2003)

Fishers are very heavy duty no denying that. I havnt seen a blizzard up close so i cant speak for them.Blizzard dealers are limited here so i would believe parts would be hard to get also. Really the only thing i like about blizzards are the wings, dont really like the color or the design jmo.


----------



## grassmanvt (May 27, 2004)

due to a lack of dealer support and a 2-3 week wait for parts I will probably be unloading my blizzard. Great plow when it works but if it should brake, and everything does, you are pretty much s.o.l. up here in central V.t. On the other hand, I can get parts for my fisher at my local dealers as well as many auto parts stores. No matter how efficient or how good the concept is if it is sitting in the yard its worthless.I know mine is probaby an isolated experience but it meant running my spare truck and hiring my brother as a sub while my brand new truck and plow sits in the driveway, just so happened that during that downtime we received about half of our plowable events. Luckily, the 5-year old beat up fisher kept on ticking.


----------



## wls (Aug 17, 2003)

I know dealer support is a big deal, but in my area theres a blizzard dealer at my local car dealer, closed at 5pm, all day sunday, so theres no support there, and I own a 810 blizzard, across the road theres I believe a western dealer, closed at 5pm may be closed all of sat/sun, not to sure on that. I guess what I'm trying to say, is between these 2 dealers, and probably most of the type of bussinees that sell plows/lawncare type equipment, most are closed anyways, at least after normal business hours. Now my place where I buy all my lawn care from, will open the doors for me at anytime, to get parts for me. But during business hours my blizzard dealer has a pretty good inventory, thank god I have'nt had to use them yet.


----------



## Bad Luck (Sep 30, 2004)

You guys are all banana heads....everyone knows that Fisher Plows are the best on Earth.....  


Seriously, my $.02 > Find which one of those companies have the best dealer support in your area. While the chances of you needing them your first season are slim to none, you still want it there when you need it. THEN, figure out how much coin you have to spend. Then go to that dealer and find the heaviest duty 8ft blade that will SAFELY fit on your truck. Dizzy yet? They both make great plows. I have a Fisher, and love it except for the fact that I only have a 1/2 ton and I should have gotten something that fully trips. 

Later.


----------



## SIPLOWGUY (Mar 21, 2002)

Bad Luck said:


> You guys are all banana heads....everyone knows that Fisher Plows are the best on Earth.....
> 
> Seriously, my $.02 > Find which one of those companies have the best dealer support in your area. While the chances of you needing them your first season are slim to none, you still want it there when you need it. THEN, figure out how much coin you have to spend. Then go to that dealer and find the heaviest duty 8ft blade that will SAFELY fit on your truck. Dizzy yet? They both make great plows. I have a Fisher, and love it except for the fact that I only have a 1/2 ton and I should have gotten something that fully trips.
> 
> Later.


I 2nd that!!!


----------



## Stik208 (Oct 19, 2004)

You guys are all banana heads....everyone knows that Fisher Plows are the best on Earth..... - Badluck

That may possibly be the funniest GD thing I have ever read :crying: 

Jason


----------



## Chevytruck85 (Nov 22, 2004)

fisher xblade


----------



## Bad Luck (Sep 30, 2004)

...spring fever kicking in....I was delerious when I posted that


----------



## pbeering (Jan 13, 2003)

I am a bit confused by this thread. You have already shelled out the cash for the Blizzard, why not just buy the parts most likely to fail? We have a kit for all of our plows with hoses, solenoids, fuses, pins, fluid, and springs for the Blizzard. We also have spare edges hanging on the wall.

I also have the home and cell numbers for my dealer who will open up in an emergency.

Perhaps you need to buy your dealer lunch and develop a relationship?


----------



## justme- (Dec 28, 2004)

Hmm, Maybe Blizzard dealers are simply smaller type shops? Alot of the pictures I have seen of the "dealers" that have installed many plows for members here seem to be working out of "home" shops, or are mechanics, not truck accys dealers. I Don't know if that's all there is in many parts of the country, but that is non existant here. My local plow dealer is a Fisher only- largest GMC/Chevrolet truck dealer in the area. Only other semi close plow dealers are a Curtis/Western 45Min away in good weather and no traffic then another Curtis/Diamond/Western dealer a hour away. Followed by the only Blizzard dealer (member of this site)who is in the next state. Both of the semi locals are the largest truck equipment suppliers in their areas. One of them might have 24 hr emergancy, but I doubt it. I don't know that I would trust a mechanic in a home garage as a dealer for an investment like this. Just me, of course.

Besides, I think the issue of service/parts in a storm or out of a storm is more than having a spare parts kit (as we all should) since you aren't going to carry spares of everything (all pins, bolts, cotters, etc) only what you will likely need in a storm- and when dealing with a plow under warranty more serious problems that warrant dealer intervention are best left to a dealer.


----------



## z71Worker (Nov 8, 2004)

pbeering said:


> I am a bit confused by this thread. You have already shelled out the cash for the Blizzard, why not just buy the parts most likely to fail? We have a kit for all of our plows with hoses, solenoids, fuses, pins, fluid, and springs for the Blizzard. We also have spare edges hanging on the wall.
> 
> I also have the home and cell numbers for my dealer who will open up in an emergency.
> 
> Perhaps you need to buy your dealer lunch and develop a relationship?


Or maybe if you brought a big box of coffee for the crew while installing, they would take care of you if needed 

My dealer is 1hr away on a nice day... but he answer's his cell everytime i call..


----------



## SIPLOWGUY (Mar 21, 2002)

dubeb31 said:


> Just wondering what plows you guys prefer..a blizzard or a fisher? It will go onto a 00-05 Chevy 2500HD...I really like the Fisher MM2 but the blizzards are nice too....what doy uo think? :waving:


You live in New England and you are considering something other than a Fisher? What's wrong with this picture?


----------



## jordydme (Jul 29, 2005)

dubeb31 said:


> Just wondering what plows you guys prefer..a blizzard or a fisher? It will go onto a 00-05 Chevy 2500HD...I really like the Fisher MM2 but the blizzards are nice too....what doy uo think? :waving:


 I would have to agree with some that speak of servicability. If you can't get it fixed when you need it then that is a problem. I love my Fisher 8'

______
http://ulster-lawn-and-snow.com/


----------



## Detroitdan (Aug 15, 2005)

I love Fisher, all I've ever had and never had any trouble. Everyone seems real worried about having problems with the Blizzard, well then dont buy one. I love the idea of the power extending wings on the Blizzard, but I've always been leery of them because it seems like small rocks and ice could jam them up easily. I would probably try one if I could afford it, just because the 8 to 10 foot deal would work out well for my 8 foot wide dually. I think I would have to throw some yellow paint on it though, because in my opinion white is the absolute stupidest color to paint a plow. I would like to meet the idiot who thought of that so I could ask him why. I would not drive around in poor visibility in slippery conditions with a huge, sharp edged chunk of virtually invisible steel in front of me. Come to think of it, most of the Blizzards I have seen are on the trucks driven by the idiots who dont run any kind of warning lights. In NH the law says you are "allowed" to run yellow lights while plowing, but it is not required. However, insurance requires 360 degree warning lights, so that shows how many of these yahoos tell their insurance company they are plowing. If they even have insurance. I think Fisher does in fact have the best name in New England. Sure, other plows will work, but why screw around? And other brands have come a long ways, too. Back in the day Western and Diamond were the only other brands available around here, and they were junk compared to the Fisher.
One more thing: If you break your plow everytime you go out, you arent doing it right.

PS I thought the crack pipe remark was just a little out of line.


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

i just bought a 8ft curtis that thing looks like a monster


----------



## BowTieDmax (Nov 25, 2003)

Well I have had a fisher MM 8' for 4 years and it was by far the best plow I ever had. Every singe time I hooked that thing up to my truck it worked. I plow commercial and residential. I also maintained cell phone towers (talk about giving truck and plow a workout) for a 5 county radius. So I can attest to the fisher being a very reliable plow. I am so hooked that I am trying to find two used set ups to put on a couple trucks I just picked up ( 7 1/2' MM please) 
But I must admit that I just sold it and bought a blizzard 810. I am picking up more large and small parking lots this year and it dos'nt take allot of intelligence to see which plow will be faster. But I am worried about the reliability of the plow. I am very hooked on counting on the plow to work when I need it. Especially 100 miles from home. I don't think I am going to have the towers this year, or I would of stayed with the fisher because the blade staying vertical in 3 & 4 foot drifts with a packed down base is a hell of a good thing.
Probably the thing I am worried about the most is giving up the fish-stick controller. I am going to buy a fish-stick for a fisher v and make it work on the 810.
I guess we all know that the plows fall it the same discussion as ford,Chevy and dodge. Which one is best ?? What ever you like the best, is the answer !!


----------

